# New Tractor Help



## tractorhoward (Feb 14, 2011)

So I'm in the market for a new tractor and just wanna know what is a good one for my needs. I've got 1 acre, but have the potential to acquire a few more acres. All I do is mow and I'm only wanting to spend about 2000.00 dollars. Anyone have any suggestions? I've been looking at a few Husqvarnas.
Thanks


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I used to mow 2 acres with a 1992 12HP 42" deck White LT12 ( MTD) - itd take me about 4 hours .

Id say go for the largest deck you can find and a garden tractor size ( for versitility, can use impliments, plows, ect) . Personally id look for an older tractor, mainly because most lawntractor motors today are built in China , filled with plastic parts and arent worth a hoot- same for quality of the sheetmetal - getting thinner and thinner- means tractor will only last so long. 

Id buy from an actual dealer, not a box store- box stores leave their tractors outside all year long. I bot my White from a local JD dealer for about $1,500 ( back in '92)- they assembled and delivered it - its still running good today .

If you do buy new- do the regular maintence and cleaning- itll last alot longer . Buying an older machine would be cheeper in the long run- specially if its been maintained properly, plus might come with extra implements already.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

Simplicity Regent 38" is a good tractor. Hydrostatic trans, v-twin power, quiet and efficient. 14" turning radius etc. good machine!


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

running from $2100 and up, this year Simplicity has a $150 off (rebate) on all tractors (dealers are losing money from it but do take advantage of it)


----------



## maciroch (Feb 19, 2011)

HYDROGUARDIAN16 said:


> Simplicity Regent 38" is a good tractor. Hydrostatic trans, v-twin power, quiet and efficient. 14" turning radius etc. good machine!


:ditto::ditto::ditto:


----------

